# Bluebox



## Osterman (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen schneiden von Filmen. Ich arbeite mit dem Prog. Ulead Videostudio 7.

Ich möchte nun ein Scene drehen und anschliessend den Hintergrund durch einen anderen ersetzen. Ich habe schon herausgefunden, das das obengenannte Prog dies unterstützt, wenn das Videomaterial in 32 bit mit Alphakanal vorliegt. Das Prog rechnet aber nicht um.

Kennt jemand en Prog. mit dem ich das Videomaterial einfach umrechnen kann?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe!

Tschau
Jörg


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Februar 2004)

Mit Magix Video deluxe 2004 geht das recht einfach:
- Video, das als neuer "Hintergrund" dienen soll, in eine Spur ziehen (Drag & Drop)
- "Bluebox-Video" in die Spur darunter ziehen
- per Videoeinstellungen Blue- bzw. Greenbox aktivieren

Das hilft dir nicht unbedingt weiter, da ich jetzt erst gelesen habe, dass du ein Programm suchst, das das Videomaterial umrechnet 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Osterman (14. Februar 2004)

Ne, danke!
Hat mir super weitergeholfen.
Hatte dieses Prog auch schon in der Hand.
Mal schauen, wenn ich nix anderes finde, werde ich es mir zulegen.
Vielen Dank!

Jörg


----------



## Osterman (15. Februar 2004)

Oder hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## real_moek (6. März 2004)

*Bluebox / Greenbox mit AFX 6 / Premiere6.5*

Mich würde interessieren wie das mit AfterFX 6.0 oder Premiere 6.5  funktioniert? Hat jemand nen Plan oder nen Link für mich? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Chrisu (8. März 2004)

Moinsen,

Informationen wie das mit AfterEffects funktioniert findest du bei
CreativeCow 

Wichtig: wenn du etwas mit einer Bluebox machen willst, dann denk immer daran, die blaue Wand gut auszuleuchten, denn ansonsten wird es etwas schwieriger das Objekt freizustellen.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## real_moek (8. März 2004)

Ich hätte mit meine Frage jetzt auch selbst beantworten können... habs durch try and error selbst herausgefunden.


----------



## gemini (23. Mai 2004)

Kann mir eventuell einer sagen, wie das mit der Bluebox nun gehen soll ?
Irgendwie finde ich im ganzen Netz Tutorials für alle mögluichen Programme, nur net für ulead Media Studio 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## kasper (23. Mai 2004)

Suche einfach mal in deinen Programm nach einen Filter namens "Chromakey" oder "Keyer". Das sind nämlich die Fachbegriffe für BlueBox in jeden ordentlichen Videobearbeitungsprogramm.


----------



## gemini (23. Mai 2004)

Leider sind beide Filter bei mir nicht vorhanden  
Auch in der Hilfe konnte ich nichts darüber finden.


----------



## wentinator (29. Mai 2004)

Ich hab Video delûxe 2004/2005 PLUS von Magix.
Ich hab ne Szene mit Whitebox gut ausgefiltert,
aber hab keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt ein Bild oder ne andere Szene da hinten 
reinbringe...
Kann mir jemand helfen? 
mfg Lee


----------



## Osterman (29. Mai 2004)

Ich hab das Prog auch.

Geh einfach in den Storyboardmodus und lege eine Filmsequenz oder ein Bild auf eine Spur, vor dem Video, dass Du bearbeitet hast. 
Dann wird alles weisse durch die andere Spur ersetzt.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## derfabse (4. Juni 2004)

Mit Adobe Premiere gehts auch:
Bluescreen-Aufnahme einfach in die Videospur ziehen (drag and drop) in die darunterliegende das Hintergrundbild/Video ziehen. Dann Rechtsklick auf die Videospur und "Transparency" auswählen... da kann man dann zwischen Blue/Greenscreen etc. wählen und Farbempfindlichkeit einstellen etc.


----------



## Aser (21. Juni 2004)

ihr stell euch a bissl an
nich ernst gemeint  
also ich würd ulead mediastudio empfehlen weil man da den Farbton selbst definieren kann. Man kann da einfach eine beliebige Kellerwand nehmen und sagen, dass diese Farbe "durchsichtig" sein soll, geht meines wissens bei Magix nicht. Magix ist allerdings viel billiger. Kann mir vorstellen, dass Magix ideal für ne Black Box wäre. Ein buntes Tshirt anziehen und es sollte wirklich alles vorhanden sein da die Haut ja keine schwarze Pigmentschichten enthält.
 Wenn einer des mit ulead nicht hinkriegen sollte, kann der sich bei mir melden, dann seh ich mich extra für diesen nochmal um kanns dann sehr simpel erklären


----------



## wentinator (29. Juni 2004)

hi! ich hab magix video 2004/2005 delûxe und hab ein kleines Problem.
Wir wollen einen Film machen, wo einer von einem Schiff aus auf Alcatraz zeigt.
Bluebox, Greenbox, Whitebox und Blackbox ist bei Magix drin.
Ich suche noch eine geeigneten Hintergrund. Und wenn ich das in nem Raum mache, muss ich auf Kunstlicht, Reallicht aufpassen? Ich habe Bauscheinwerfer zuhause, habe aber gehört, die seien für so ne Szene ziemlich schlecht zum ausleuchten, weiters, dass man möglichst weit wegstehen sollte, um keinen Schatten auf die Wand zu werfen, usw.
Und ich suche ein 3D Programm, mit dem ich Szenen erstellen kann, wie zum Beispiel dass die Kam an einem Hochhaus entlang hochfährt und so n zeug.
Muss nicht perfekt aussehen. Ich habe allerdings bis herzlich wenig mit 3D am Hut bis jetzt. ^^ Also, bitte helft mir! 
Danke schon mal!
Luke


----------



## Aser (29. Juni 2004)

Sers
Also ich bin kein Profi…
… ich denk mal du bist das ideale Versuchskaninchen…^^

bevor ich’s vergess…
also solche Baustellenlichter sollen angeblich ziemlich gut sein…
das mit dem Schatten stell ich mir eigentlich nicht als Problem vor…
Kannst die Szene allerdings auch aussen bei Tageslicht drehen, einfach ne weisse Wand nehman… müsste genauso gut klappen…

Also ich empfehle Cinema 4D als 3D Programm, bin zwar selbst Anfänger darin, scheint aber sehr gut zu sein, also mir gefällt es… und wie es der Zufall will hab ich grad (bei diesem Tutorialcontest) ein Videotutorial dafür gemacht, für Anfänger, das folglich keinerlei Vorwissen voraussetzt … Kameraführung hab ich zwar „noch“ nicht drin… 
Ich hab allerdings noch keinerlei Bewertung und weiss folglich nicht ob es dieses Tutorial überhaupt bringt, aber kannst ja mal versuchen…
Bevor das Thema in diesem Thread ganz gewechselt wird…
Meld dich einfach privat…
Meine Daten müssten angegeben sein, falls Interesse hast

 sers


----------



## nameless (30. Juni 2004)

Also, ich hab zwar noch nie real mit ner Blue Box gedreht, hab aber mit Cinema4d ein entsprechendes Set simuliert und dann den hintergrund mit Premiere rausgekeyt. Da der Hintergrund der 3d umgebung ein 100% gesättigtes Blau war war das Ergebnis in Premiere natürlich perfekt. 
Je näher man diesen Idealbedingungen beim Dreh kommt desto besser sind die Ergebnisse. 
Auf der blauen Fläche sollten keine Schatten sein. Denn das würde bedeuten dass die Videoschnittsoftware neben dem reinen Blau auch das schattige Blau rausfiltern muss. Je mehr Farbabstufungen herausgefiltert werden müssen desto mehr geht auch von dem Vordergrund verloren. Das führt zu Löchern im Vordergrund oder zu ausgefranzten Rändern.
Man sollte auch beachten, dass der Blauton nicht auf die Objekte im Vordergrund strahlt. Hat jemand z.B. ein weißes T-Shirt an, bekommt es vor nem Blue-Screen leicht einen blauen Schimmer welcher dann auch transparent wird.
Die Lichtsituation sollte auf beiden Sets (Vorder- und Hintergrund) ähnlich sein. D.h. Lichtrichtung und -charakteristik, sowie Farbe.

Das nur kurz zusammengefasst worauf man beim drehen mit Blue-Screen achten sollte.

grüße und viel spass beim dreh!


----------



## gernegut (30. Juni 2004)

Reine NLE's sind für solche Aufgabe sowieso nicht das Optimale (geeignet).

Gruß


----------



## Receiver (30. Juni 2004)

Problem bei nem weißen Hintergrund und ner Ausleuchtung mit Bauscheinwerfern: Da die Scheinwerfer ziemlich hell sind, kann es neben dem Schattenwurf auf die Wand auch dazu kommen, dass die Person an einigen stellen so hell ausgeleuchtet wird, dass die Software nachher nicht nur den Hintergrund, sondern auch den halben Arm, Kopf usw. von der jeweiligen Person mit eintfernt, weil diese dann so hell sind, dass sie als "weiß" interpretiert werden. Vor allem wenn dann noch ein Schattenwurf vorhanden ist, muss man die Toleranzgrenze erhöhen, wodurch das noch verschlimmert wird.

Ich würde ne Blue-/Green-Box nehmen, weil die Farben am weitesten von den menschlichen Hauttönen entfernt sind.

Zur Ausleuchtung würde ich vielleicht auch versuchen mit einem Strahler die Wand direkt anzuleuchten, so dass man später kaum noch Schatten erkennen kann, und auf keinen Fall die Personen direkt anleuchten, weil das meiner Meinung nach viel zu hell wird...


----------



## wentinator (1. Juli 2004)

Ich hab zwei Strahler und würde das so machen,
dass einer mit linksschrägung, der andre mit rechtsschrägung
auf die Wand scheint. Denn das ist ne normale weiß angestrichene Wand, und so
kann ich (wie ich wenigstens glaube) den Schattenwurf der Unregelmäßigkeiten vermeiden. Die Person soll nur von der Deckenlampe beschienen werden, 
um den Weißschnitteffekt bei der Person zu beenden, bzw. zu verringern.
Dann will ich das ganze für den Amateurfilm von mir und ein paar freunden
mit Alcatraz als Hintergrund in Magix einspielen und ne schaurige musik
unterlegen.
Soll dann so sein, dass wir auf einem Boot sind und rüber schauen, nach Alcatraz. Und dabei was sagen. Tja....mal schaun!
Kann ich das so verwirklichen, was meint ihr?
Luke


----------



## Receiver (1. Juli 2004)

könnte gut gehen.
Vor allem reflektiert ja wasser licht. Wenn jetzt die Wand angeleuchtet wird, wirft sie das Licht auf die Personen zurück, wodurch diese im Endeffekt so angeleuchtet werden, als würden sie vom Wasser angeleuchtet.
Hast Du denn eigentlich ein Video, dass Du als Ersatzhintergrund verwenden willst?


----------



## wentinator (1. Juli 2004)

ich suche, aber ich glaube, ich lege einfach das bild dahinter und lass das mikro als wind ein bisschen rauschen, ein paar möwen und fertig.
Das Problem ist nur, wir haben nur eine weiße Wand und ich habe gehört, dass blau oder grün besser wäre. naja....wird schon gehen!
Luke


----------



## wentinator (1. Juli 2004)

und ich brauche einen zweiten scheinwerfer.
der eine strahlt die Wand nicht gut genug aus.
Da gibts, wenn ich von links strahle, rechts einen Abschnitt, der zu dunkel ist.
aber links funktionierts schon ganz gut!
Hast du auch Videos mit White/Blackbox/Greenbox/Bluebox gemacht?
Luke


----------



## Mark (2. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Bzgl. Blue-Box nur zwei Tipps:
Bei kleinen Setups reicht manchmal bereits eine blaue Neonröhre an der blauen Wand um diese fein "auszuleuchten". Hinzu ein rötliches Licht von Hinten auf die Szenerie "entfernt" blaue Reflektionen in Haaren etc.
Und, nicht unwesentlich: Bluebox-Aufnahmen möglichst mit Drei-Chip-Kameras bzw. dementsprechenden Signal "aufzeichnen": RGB, YUV...

Liebe Grüße,
Pinky.


----------



## fetzeriaho (6. August 2004)

Mi welchem programm ist es am leichtesten einen bluescreen zu bearbeiten

thx


----------



## kasper (6. August 2004)

Mit "bluescreen" meinst du doch sicher Bluebox, oder? Ansonsten einfach Windows ME installieren, dann bekommst du haufenweise bluescreens. 

Scherz beiseite. Man kann mit jeden ordentlichen Schnittprogramm gute Ergebnisse hinbekommen, wenn die Bluebox-Szene gut ausgeleuchtet ist. Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann ist "After Effect" oder noch besser "Combustion" die beste Wahl für Windows-Rechner.


----------

